
The Creation of Inequality: Myths of Potential and Ability - mxfh
http://www.dannydorling.org/?p=5848
======
Fr0ntBack
Hmmm... I think this article is politically motivated and misrepresents the
evidence in a number of ways. IQ is a real, accurate measure of ability- it
isn't a propaganda tool designed to legitimate inequality. IQ isn't a perfect
measure of intelligence, but it is a pretty good approximation. IQ is around
50-80% heritable, which explains the inequality of mental ability and
therefore income.

There are problems of 'old boys' clubs' which keep top jobs limited to middle
class networks. Highly intelligent kids from middle class families still feel
intimidated from applying to the best universities. However, it is important
not to let partisan biases affect your views of this topic.

